# 11 Days late loads of White Discharge



## Mummy of Ange

Sorry for TMI but i am currently 11 days late with loads and loads of white discharge. I had to change my underwear yesterday because of it.

Done loads of pregnancy tests all BFN, got a doctors appointment tomorrow to see what he advices.

Anybody else experianced this? xx


----------



## x.angel.x

Yes! me too
only noticed the last few days tho. Did a test a week and half ago..it said no.
Im in two minds to do another, just worried its going to say no. 

Let me know what the docs say xx


----------



## Chellxx

This was one of my only symptoms through this pregnancy, its very yukky but hopefully its good news for you hun xx


----------



## loopie

I'm guessing you were pregnant ? Sorry , I know this is probably an old post , but I am also 11 days late , and getting cramping and white discharge , and all the tests have been negative .... I can't go to the doctors for another 2 weeks as I am a UK resident living in Australia so have to wait for the necessary paper work to be sorted out ! I'm trying not to think about it to much , so I'm not exactly stressing ! I keep getting cramping , and end up thinking it's my period , but still nothing .. sooo annoying and confusing !!! Have you managed to get a positive yet?


----------



## hippi

I'm in the same boat right now...






loopie said:


> I'm guessing you were pregnant ? Sorry , I know this is probably an old post , but I am also 11 days late , and getting cramping and white discharge , and all the tests have been negative .... I can't go to the doctors for another
> 2 weeks as I am a UK resident living in Australia so have to wait for the necessary paper work to be sorted out ! I'm trying not to think about it to much , so I'm not
> I exactly stressing ! I keep getting cramping , and end up thinking it's my period , but still nothing .. sooo annoying and confusing !!! Have you managed to get a positive yet?


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Sorry just noticed this, yes im pregnant xx


----------



## DreaLynn

I realize this is an old post but I am going through the same thing. I am only 4 days late but for the past 6 I have had cramping on and off, a pulling sensation on my right side when I sneeze and don't even get me started on the awful white to clear CM. For the past 6 days I have ran to the bathroom at least 10 times thinking AF started only to find it's a ton of white or clear CM. Did you find out you were pregnant with this symptom? I took a Clearblue Digi test this morning but it was a BFN so I'm a little discouraged. However I have never had this much CM at anytime during my cycle much less before AF comes. Thanks so much for any reply.


----------



## loopie

congratulations ! I found out I'm 7 weeks too. good lck with the rest of your pregnancy :) xx


----------



## ash1991

Hello I am new here I seen your alls post on having the white discharge and I saw you guys did end up pregnant. Please I need advice Me and my husband lost our first child a year ago and have been ttc since then and I am 11 days late and all tests have been negative :( and I'm having mild cramps like I'm getting ready to get af but NOTHING! I'm trying not to think about it but I'm also having loads of white discharge and I have been having it ever since I skipped my period! please any advice or suggestions will help!


----------



## Mummy of Ange

I was infact pregnant, she is 4 months old now.

Like you I had a loss, I had twin boys at 23+1 on Christmas day 2010.

Best advice possible (which I know you don't want to hear) forget about becoming pregnant and it will happen. After the twins I was obsessed with getting pregnant again, I was spending a fortune on opk's and it was ruling my life. I decided to throw them all in the bin and focus on something else and in August 2011 I got pregnant with Scarlett and sailed through it.

Good luck hun, you will get there x


----------



## Godzgirl

Hi Lady's,
I realize the post is old, but I am experiencing the same issues. I will be 7 weeks late tomorrow (10/28) and have taken 2 pregnancy test, both negative. I also have irregular periods so it is really hard to tell. I feel that i have a lot of the pregnancy symptoms: sore breast (more sore than normally), white discharge, swollen abdomen, lower back pain, cramping and I believe I had implantation bleeding about 2-3 wks after my cycle. My husband and I are ttc and its so disappointing that both of my test were negative. You ladies do give me hope- maybe i need to go ahead and make an appointment with my dr. Thanks for you sharing...its nice to know i am not alone- nor crazy to have all symptoms with no + results.


----------



## tiamarie1

I don't know if you will still get this as of how old the post is but I really hope you get it as I am so so confused...ok so me and my husband split up and he moved back to where he was from but before he left we were having unprotected sex trying to get me pregnant so I could have another baby. so anyways my period is late 12 days now, im getting sick, I have lower back pain, im bloated (I have old pics from when I was prego with my youngest and my stomache looks the same as it did then, and I have white discharge so im trying to figure out whats going on but cant figure it out cause all urine test have came back negative and my blood test came back negative but im having all the signs plus im starting to get a stomache. I show quickly as im only 103 pounds and im 27 years old. what do you think? you opinion do you think it could be to early cause im guessing im bout 3 1/2 weeks MAYBE and my other kids didn't show up on any tests till late but I don't remember how long it took with the other ones


----------



## tiamarie1

I don't know if you will still get this as of how old the post is but I really hope you get it as I am so so confused...ok so me and my husband split up and he moved back to where he was from but before he left we were having unprotected sex trying to get me pregnant so I could have another baby. so anyways my period is late 12 days now, im getting sick, I have lower back pain, im bloated (I have old pics from when I was prego with my youngest and my stomache looks the same as it did then, and I have white discharge so im trying to figure out whats going on but cant figure it out cause all urine test have came back negative and my blood test came back negative but im having all the signs plus im starting to get a stomache. I show quickly as im only 103 pounds and im 27 years old. what do you think? you opinion do you think it could be to early cause im guessing im bout 3 1/2 weeks MAYBE and my other kids didn't show up on any tests till late but I don't remember how long it took with the other ones


----------



## mummy178

Hello I am new here I seen your a lot of posts here need your help and advice. I am 30 and have missed my periods this time, its already 10 days since i was due to have. I have a lot of white thick discharge and a feeling that i may have it anytime. I had a slight spotting/brown discharge a week back for like half day and it stopped. I have no other symptoms. Took a pregnancy test twice the latest one was on 21st August but both the times negative. Can I be pregnant


----------



## HelloBKitty

I am 7 days late now, having same type of CM as well as slight cramping. My love and I have been TTC since we lost our first son this past Valentine's day. This was the first month that I wasn't stressing about getting pregnant or even paid attention to when I was ovulating. Have taken two HPT but both have been negative. Hoping for that +!!! We will see though. Baby dust to all still waiting to find out!


----------



## HelloBKitty

mummy178 said:


> Hello I am new here I seen your a lot of posts here need your help and advice. I am 30 and have missed my periods this time, its already 10 days since i was due to have. I have a lot of white thick discharge and a feeling that i may have it anytime. I had a slight spotting/brown discharge a week back for like half day and it stopped. I have no other symptoms. Took a pregnancy test twice the latest one was on 21st August but both the times negative. Can I be pregnant

Yes you could be pregnant. I would call your doctor. I'm planning on doing the same if AF doesn't show soon, and if I keep getting negative HPT's.


----------

